# went to pro shop now cant hit the broad side of a barn



## 4D4life (Jul 16, 2013)

hi every body im new here. i was at the range the other day and one of the coaches there suggested that my draw length was too long, it felt fine to me, so i went to the local pro shop to get it checked out, they said that my dl was 1/2'' too long so took it from 29'' to 28.5'' to sum things up i cant hit anything now. i went from shooting 1'' groups at 20 yeards to 4 and 5 inch groups. should i go back to my original draw length? the only noticeable difference is my anchor point is now at the very middle tip of my nose, but at 29'' draw it was slightly off to the right side of my nose. the bow is a pse stinger 3g shooting easton 29'' game getters with 100grain field point. All help will be appreciated if more info is needed just let me know.


----------



## enigmeow (Feb 21, 2013)

You mean, at anchor the string touches the tip where previously it was on the side?

Where was you release before? Where now?

How did you used to find your anchor ?


----------



## 4D4life (Jul 16, 2013)

previously the string was to the right side of my nose but it is now dead center

my release used to be back on my cheek but is now about 1/4'' past the corner of my lip

i used to base my anchor off my nose

the new draw length isnt uncomfortable or anything im just not consistent at all on target.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Changes to form or equipment can go one of two different ways. One is the 3-day effect. For about 3 days after the change, you shoot like a world class champion. Then reality sets in and you go back to normal or worse. The other is that the change causes you to shoot like crap at first, but once you become accustomed to the change, you end up shooting better than ever. 

It sounds like you are going through the latter, which is good. Stick with the shorter DL and talk it over with your coach. He may increase your DL a little or reduce it again. When you are working with a coach, it only makes sense to do what he says. 

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

Very hard to know without seeing you at full draw if your draw length is right or not. It is one of the hardest things to get just right as there a lot of variables which combine to make up your draw length. We frequently see people who are told their DL is to short by a helpful club member only to find they are leaning wayyy back at full draw. So many people just look at where the string is on a shooters face and ignore how they are standing, what their front arm and head is doing.

What did the coach say about the benefits of shortening your DL?

Did you lower your peep? It will be slightly higher with a shorter DL.

It can take some time to get used to a shorter DL which will ultimately make you either more accurate or more consistent or both. One thing you can do is to change it back and see how it feels, if it feels "long" then I would change back to 28.5 and keep trying.

You could see the coach again and ask if your DL is ok and tell them of your change in group sizes. 

Realistically if you are consistently shooting 1" groups at 20 and there were no other issues with your shooting/grouping I wouldn't have changed it.


----------



## 4D4life (Jul 16, 2013)

i will get pictures up as soon as i can


----------



## 4D4life (Jul 16, 2013)

Alright so I drew the bow back to a comfortable anchor point with my eyes closed low and behold my peep sight is about 4 inches low. Could this be the problem?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

IMO, peep height is second only to draw length in importance of getting it right.


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

How low?


----------



## 4D4life (Jul 16, 2013)

alright sorry it took so long to get pictures and i know they suck but its the best i could do. to me i looked cramped especially on my draw arm it doesn't look like its all the way back. this is with the 28.5" draw length. if more pictures are needed just let me know what of. i have been toying with my stance opening and closing it but its not really helping.


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

I cannot see where your hand is on your release aid but that aside your front arm could be straighter. One way to check your DL is to draw with your front arm straight (not straining it forward) and see where your draw hand and string end up. Often when the DL is short the shooter compensates for this by moving their head or bending their front arm. By keeping the head looking at the target, front arm straight and not trying to anchor you get a reasonable idea of where your drawlength is. Just make sure you are standing up straight when you do this. Do not try to look through the peep.

If you find the string no longer reaches you nose then your DL is short. If you find your hand is well forward your DL is short

Looking at the pictures my first impression is your DL is short.


----------



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

Idk about ya'll but after seeing my bow dry fired in front of my face, those pictures are disturbing! Nock an arrow man!! 

As for your DL, it does look a tad short. Like Rugby says though, it's hard to see because we don't see anything but body posture and how your arm looks. With that said, I'd stick with it for a week or so and see how it feels once you get used to it. If problems still persist, I'd change the draw length back. It's really not hard at all to do. Just take a look at your manual and it tells you how. You don't need any special tools with that bow, just an allen wrench.


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

Made some changes to my post. Got distracted by a phone call, just planning a hunting trip next week after fallow deer.


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

Put an arrow on the ground pointing at the target have the tip of both toes touch the arrow you want them about shoulder width apart but your leg straight up and down like | | Not / \. You can mess with opening or closing your stance up later but its much easier to start with an even stance. bow arm out 99% full extended keep the head straight up and don't move your head just bring the bow into your body. don't worry about seeing threw the peep my guess it is off. Then take a picture like that to get a real feel for where you are at.


----------



## 4D4life (Jul 16, 2013)

Changing DL won't be a issue I can do that. Just wanted help because I didn't think .5" would feel so different


----------



## 4D4life (Jul 16, 2013)

At 28.5" the string didn't quite make it to my nose. Put it back to 29 and it feels perfect. I can completely relax


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 4D4life (Jul 16, 2013)

Don't wanna sound like a idiot but what is ttt


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

To the Top


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Ultimately results are ALL that matter. Regardless of what a pro says or I say or anyone says it really boils down to results. Your proper draw length is the one where you shoot the tightest groups. Period.


----------



## 4D4life (Jul 16, 2013)

Then the proper draw is 29" but I've noticed in propped form with no head tilt when I look through the peep I am looking off to the right and can't see the pins


----------



## 4D4life (Jul 16, 2013)

Almost feels like my anchor needs to be lowered but then the peep is too high. So should I move it?


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Send a pm to nuts and bolts on here and give him your pics. You will be in great hands there and he likes to help.


----------



## 4D4life (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks so much! Its nice to be on a forum where people actually help


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Ur bow arm is too bent IMO.

I would go back to the longer draw length if I were you.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Nock an arrow. Your anchor is really high. Your first knuckle of your index finger, where your finger meets your hand, should touch your ear lobe. Yours is nearly above your whole ear. Lowering that will make a huge difference. I would say that just from these pics, your DL looks short. You have a lot of bend in your bow arm, your bow shoulder is collapsed and you have a long release. 

First thing I'd do is fix the anchor point with your knuckle on your ear lobe. Then take some more pics and post them. That will show us a more realistic starting point. I can't believe the proshop thought your anchor was good to go and didn't move your peep for you.


----------



## 4D4life (Jul 16, 2013)

We only have one pro shop here and their additude is your new and dumb so we don't want to work with you


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

4D4life said:


> We only have one pro shop here and their additude is your new and dumb so we don't want to work with you


If that's the case...why did you let them talk you into changing your setup. Lower your anchor point and go with whatever draw length feels natural to you.


----------



## 4D4life (Jul 16, 2013)

They started talking about how 90% of shooters shoot a do that's too long and that I should go shorter


----------



## 4D4life (Jul 16, 2013)

here are some current arrow grouping pictures from 10 yards if these can help with anything
http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/r...130722_140650_zpscb173116.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/r...130722_140627_zps8a8eaae3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/r...130722_140226_zpsd50f1eef.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/r...130722_134409_zps6acbc25e.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Draw length aside, the thing I notice from your pics is that your form is totally different in every picture...Your feet position "stance" has changed in every pic, your head position is different in every pic, in one pic your back foot is forward, in the next pic your front pic is forward, one pic your head is tilted down, the next it's up, your bow arm shoulder is rolled up in every pic...You need to get all of that straightened out as well as peep height & draw length settings...get with Nuts & Bolts and let him help you.


----------



## Shawn2820 (Nov 11, 2012)

At least he has a pro shop. Yes, sometimes they are worse than not having one, but it is still an option that he has. There isn't one around here for 150 miles that i know of.


----------



## 4D4life (Jul 16, 2013)

got everything sorted out and can shoot like i use to again


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

What did you do???


----------

